# Grub nachinstallieren?



## bigfella (6. April 2006)

HI..
Bei der XP Installation wurde GRUB überschreiben.
Es erscheint nun die Meldung, dass GRUB startet, jedoch passiert nichts mehr.
Komme nun nicht mehr an XP und Linux ran.
Was kann ich nun machen?

Wie kann ich von der Suse LInux 10 Dvd nun nochmals den Bootloader GRUB installieren bzw. den bisherigen überschreiben?

Geht das nur im Textmodus oder auch indem ich von der Dvd boote?
Wenn ja nur Text, könntet Ihr mir bitte sagen wie ich die Installation durchführe

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe..


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. April 2006)

Du kannst starten von wo Du willst, entweder der Konsole oder einer grafischen Oberfläche.
Wenn Du Probleme hast überhaupt zu booten, nimm eine Live CD und boote davon.
Es wird nur Grub (bzw. der Installer) benötigt und folgende Kommandos aus dem Handbuch:

http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/ma...g-GRUB-natively.html#Installing-GRUB-natively
http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/ma...l.html#Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall

Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter.


----------

